# Blood Tests, etc.?



## kmc1 (Nov 2, 2004)

I have been suffering from constipation for a few years now (along with a history of anxiety disorders). All of the sudden it has switched to loose stools and although not more than twice a day, cramping, bloating, gas, etc. I went to the doctor today who took blood, gave me a stool sample "kit", and a referral for a colonoscopy. Like many of you, I am scared to do the colonoscopy and feel that my symptoms are not quite severe enough to go there at this time. I am curious about the blood tests though. The only thing I know for sure is that she is testing for hypo/hyper thyroid, but I don't know what the usual things are that they look for. Does anyone know what the standard blood tests are? I am kind of waiting for the results of those and the stool sample thing before deciding to do the colonoscopy. I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi!I am just guessing here but in addition to the thyroid tests I would think a routine CBC, Basic Chemistry Panel and LFTs would be run. What you can do in the future is to request a copy of the lab order form from the doctor or the phlebotomist before you leave. That way you will know what was ordered and can remember to ask for all of the results if you do not hear from the office.Laurie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of the standard blood tests when you have IBS symptoms is the Sedimentation rate. If this is elevated it signifies inflamation somewhere in the body, and can be a signal that it is an Inflamatory Bowel issue rather than IBS.They would probably do a complete blood count (CBC) to look for anemia which can also be a sign that IBS is not the whole picture of what is going on.K.


----------



## kmc1 (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks! I called the doctor's office today and checked to see what tests were ordered. You are all correct and they threw in a lipid panel for good measure. I am hoping all is ok. I am starting to think that my problem may even be a mild case of lactose intolerance because sour cream, cream cheese (anything with the word "cream" in it) seems to irritate the issue. Oh well...I guess I will just have to wait and see. Thanks again for your help.


----------

